# The Nubian Doe Kid w/parrot mouth? PICS



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

She has a level top line, her rump is steep but not as bad as her Dam's, seems like she has good feet, her neck isnt very long or feminine is this common in Nubians? Parrot mouth is that a severe overbite? i dont see that am I wrong?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Sideview

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont hold back you wont hurt my feelings I'd rather know the trueth and how to improve than live in de-nile

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Is she cow-hocked, Dave? Her back feet in each pic looks like they toe out.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Good eye Cindy,Ive not noticed that will watch her tomorrow when I put her on the stand was like walking on ice, she did a Bambi several times, I had to hold her up move my hand real quick then snap the pic.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

She has reverse frosted ears LOL I think a closer pic of the mouth with the head level, like on a table top, would help... She looks almost like she has an underbite in the second pic, she looks more like a ticked off baby than anything LOL!


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes ashley she had a rough day alright she hit the eletric fence several times, I had to hit her with the Rhinehart few more times and she got tatoo'd hence the reverse frost, insult to injury I plucked her up from her bedtime zzzzz's to take the pics it's smooth sailing here on out though, lots of alfalfa, rock piles, logs and acres of pure Alabama jungle )


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ohhh is it blood or ink? that explains it, I didn't look too close! LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Her bite is fine. Much nicer photos. Vicki


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Vicki she looks better than her Dam

Ive never Tatooed a goat with ears maybe i did it wrong haha

I shaved both sides of the ears inked and imprinted the underside, no blood Amanda let me use her kit w/ear release.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You probably did a fine job tattooing, but you don't need to shave the ear, works without that step. I think she looks pretty good.


----------



## Grumpy Old Buck (Feb 5, 2011)

As for bites -- I've seen kids born with a tad off bite. Some outgrown it (or grown into it depending your view of the glass!). Others can be born looking quite nice, and then surprisingly have an off bite as a yearling or older. I like (prefer) nice clean bites. A touch off at a young age and I note it mentally but don't freak out. Now, if you show me a three year old doe with her jaw slung to one side, her teeth pointing 3 of the four directions (North, South, East, and West), then I get a little bit questioning as to why ....

I'm kind of forgiving of anything (structural or whatever) when a kid is still so immature that it is not stable on its feet. 

Probably one of the best tools you can utilize (and have fun at the same time) is snapping candid shots of kids as they grow. Large pens of kids make somewhat problematic execution of picture taking, but it is definitely worth the effort. You can see things you want to watch, and you can see things develop that give you a really good idea of what your bloodlines are and what stages they progress through--whether they tend to be fast growthy lines, or slow-maturing, the information is good to have. Pictures are always good for a reference when in doubt. JMO


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Bill, you are right about taking pics of the kids as they grow. Over time this has given me a much better idea of how to judge kids and I even kept three bucklings last spring just to keep records of how they grew and matured to see what changed and what got better and so on.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree--when they first come out they look a lot different than they will in 3 or 6 weeks. We had preemie twins born last week, and the little doeling's legs were all funny, but they straightened out now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

doesn't look like parrot mouth to me


----------

